# tripod question



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

RMCarner said:


> .... Anyone have any recommendations? Thanks.


The pro's use a tripod with an elevator mechanism.
e.g. http://www.contractor-books.com/CB/Tripods/Tripod_Elv.htm

For non commercial use I would use the elevator tripod that comes with their Laser Level kit. http://www.harborfreight.com/motorized-rotary-laser-level-kit-92801.html
.


----------



## RMCarner (Mar 23, 2009)

PaliBob said:


> The pro's use a tripod with an elevator mechanism.
> e.g. http://www.contractor-books.com/CB/Tripods/Tripod_Elv.htm
> 
> For non commercial use I would use the elevator tripod that comes with their Laser Level kit. http://www.harborfreight.com/motorized-rotary-laser-level-kit-92801.html
> .


One the 'pros' use would be where I'd go if I was planning on using it outdoors for sure. I'm a little confused about what you get with via Harbor Freight. I have to go over there today anyway and get some air hose so I'll check it out. In the meantime, I'm going to try and adapt one of the tripods I use with my SLR and see if it will work. the Laser weighs less than the Canon 400D so I don't see why it wouldn't... I'm just surprised that Stanley didn't come out with a low budget tripod with height adjustment for the FatMax. This particular unit is popular in the trades because not only is it cheap, but it is robust and self-leveling. Only really effective for indoor work, however..


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

it should easily mount to a camera tripod


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

The Pro elevator tripods mostly come with a honking big 5/8"-11 threaded stud mount though I have not seen one, there is also a huge 3-1/2"-8 mount on some Pro tripods. Luckily there is a 1/4"-20 adapter that will fit *5/8"-11 tripods *

I think the Fat max, HF, & std Cameras all use the 1/4"-20 thread.
.


----------



## RMCarner (Mar 23, 2009)

PaliBob said:


> The Pro elevator tripods mostly come with a honking big 5/8"-11 threaded stud mount though I have not seen one there is also a huge 3-1/2"-8 mount on some tripods. Luckily there is a 1/4"-20 adapter that will fit *5/8"-11 tripods *
> 
> I think the Fat max, HF, & std Cameras all use the 1/4"-20 thread.
> .


Yep. As Mr. Chips wrote, the FatMax is standard 1/4 -20. I'm good to go. BTW, there is (for a change) a very well executed series on installing Kit. Cab. on YTube. Here's a link. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqIocxwxg2w&feature=relmfu
This guy has got it going. And, he doesn't overdo it promoting the easy leveling system or the Pony Cabinet Claw set. He brings to focus how critical it is to find the high spot in any floor using the story stick and laser.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Cool You Tube


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

I was in Lowes a couple weeks ago and they had the Johnson 40-6863 tripod adapter (5/8-11F to 1/4-20M) on clearance for $1


----------



## RMCarner (Mar 23, 2009)

Mr Chips said:


> I was in Lowes a couple weeks ago and they had the Johnson 40-6863 tripod adapter (5/8-11F to 1/4-20M) on clearance for $1


:laughing: That is probably because hundreds of knuckleheads like me thought the $69 Bosch tripod with the 5/8" opening was gonna work with their lasers. BTW, 'my' Lowes quit carrying the FatMax self leveling laser and is now pushing Bosch products. I've never been a big fan of Bosch whatever the tool and probably bought my first Bosch tool - a router back in 1980 or so. I think they are over priced and prone to breaking down. Just one man's opinion of course...


----------

